# Wood in Top Class V in Eleven Mile



## Justin S. (Oct 9, 2006)

There is a log that creates a strainer type situation in the top class V. Maybe 50 feet above the setup eddie for the big s turn. Right at the top of a small hydraulic. Unfortunatly at 175cfs that is the only way through. At higher flows I am sure the left channel will open up. At the same time you can boat over top if you dont mind it.


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

we pulled out the wood in the top drop and some other couple spots. There's a river-wide strainer in there too. She's a tad bony at 200-ish but fun in a south platte-y granite boofing kind of way.
-j


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Going up there this weekend and I haven't run it before. Other than the V's, is it best to take a playboat or a creeker, or both to run the different drops? Since the two V's are at the putin/takeout, two boats could work.

Thanks,


----------



## riverchick (Sep 26, 2006)

Definitely a creek boat. Even in the middle section, there is not much play if any. Have fun!


----------



## Justin S. (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey I just got done running this and the wood I was talking about is still there. It's hard to see, but if you know where to look it's there. All I can say is dont swim above the setup eddy in the top part of the top class V. 

Bottom class V was allot of fun at 200+ though. Another 100 cfs or so and this run is going to be GREAT!


----------

